
App Store – rejected my simple Appfigures client - Void_
https://medium.com/@vojto/app-store-rejected-my-simple-appfigures-client-5948136c6f0
======
Someone
I don’t say there isn’t any inconsistency in Apple’s behavior, but this
article, IMO, doesn’t show that.

The app was rejected because _“We noticed that your app offers a subscription
with a mechanism other than the in-app purchase API.”_

Author’s questions:

#1: _”Can anyone explain to me, how did they let the official Appfigures app
into the App Store? It’s the same thing, and I’m pretty sure they don’t have
IAPs.”_

Apple doesn’t object to the app not having in-app purchases; it objects to it
having in-app purchases that don’t use the App Store ⇒ does the official
AppFigures app offer subscriptions? If not, that app doesn’t break the quoted
rule.

#2: _”There are countless apps that use 3rd party data, even if a subscription
is needed. This doesn’t make any sense.”_

Question: does any such app offer “a subscription with a mechanism other than
the in-app purchase API”? If not, that app doesn’t break the quoted rule.

------
bdcravens
What is your business model outside of IAP?

